
Revival of Universal Basic Income Proposal Ignores Needs of Labor Force - collinmanderson
http://www.wsj.com/articles/revival-of-universal-basic-income-proposal-ignores-needs-of-labor-force-1468429793
======
WorldMaker
A) Paywalled link is paywalled.

B) Yet another "Oh no, what if companies had to deal with the labor market as
if it were actually competitive?" article.

Yes, under a Universal Basic Income a lot of jobs suddenly have to compete to
make their jobs appealing and/or help retention versus turn-over rates.
Companies have a captive "market" right now that clearly works to their
advantage. UBI would introduce a lot more liquidity into that market. That
_should_ be a good thing for the labor market to make it actually competitive.

There will definitely be a shake up in how companies deal with especially
"wage slave" jobs: it might take re-incentivizing them, it might take
rethinking those jobs from the ground up, it might require not taking "minimum
wage" effort for granted. It's a paradigm shift, but maybe a much needed one.

